# Need help regarding Agha Khan Medical entry test



## Usman Qazi (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi friends ! I m a Fsc pre - medical student. My dream is to study in AKMU and now the test is just 4 or 5 months away and guess what , I m panicking now.. I really need help regarding which MCQs books I should read.. One senior recommended MCAT, but I personally don't think MCAT would be the standard.. If any of you could help me in that matter ? M so confused :/


----------



## boip007 (Oct 21, 2011)

Usman Qazi said:


> Hi friends ! I m a Fsc pre - medical student. My dream is to study in AKMU and now the test is just 4 or 5 months away and guess what , I m panicking now.. I really need help regarding which MCQs books I should read.. One senior recommended MCAT, but I personally don't think MCAT would be the standard.. If any of you could help me in that matter ? M so confused :/


Usman you should prepare for English and maths especially agha khan will have a general reasoning questions they will make you read a reports and ask you to answer short mcqs in general science question and physics chemistry and bio section will have 60 questions there will be 80 conman sense general reasoning questions and 40 maths questions like ratio and direct proportions and in English test you have to write a essay on a topic and explain a idiom by writing a short paragraph and solve a comprehension which will have 30 mcqs all questions will be mcqs except essay and idiom 
your maths skill and English skill should be good and science part is from fsc part 1 and part 2 and general reasoning questions can be solved by conman sense you can do it best of luck #laugh :happy: :happy:


----------



## Usman Qazi (Nov 9, 2011)

Thnks bhai !! It was really helpful.. Appreciate the help


----------



## boip007 (Oct 21, 2011)

Usman Qazi said:


> Thnks bhai !! It was really helpful.. Appreciate the help


you are well come Usman feel free to ask me any query :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/7-how-study-aga-khan-university-aku-test.html?highlight=khan


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

^ its a link


----------



## faiza_ahmad (Feb 26, 2011)

i hv gvn tht test .... thats a concept based test nothing like MCAT but for the science portion i would recommend u fsc textbook basic concepts. for english you should have good writing and reading skills which comes naturally u can practice some SAT books for this if u wanna... and for general science reasoning portion u shud be v quick and it all depends upon ur intelligence... and maths portion is a lil tricky one u need to revise basic maths nothing much calculative but u hv to work on it because it was here i lost marks...rest was fine and fun ... 
for general maths i wud suggest u to consult kips aptitude book (maths part) i wud be helpful i hope so 
p.s. make sure that u be very quick, the main problem in that test is time management. good luck.


----------



## Usman Qazi (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot.. All of you for your help and support ..


----------



## Danny789 (Aug 27, 2011)

People please take out time and help me regarding the aku test i am extremely in a extremely perplexed state most ppl say that going to anees husain or other institutions is a waste of time and i am confused as to where to study mostly from because the inter& fsc syllabus is extremely long any help would be immensely appreciated


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Having same problem,Kips lahore johar town is starting its session for AKU prep but i am confused whether to join it or not?what books?Fsc is different from A levels and lengthy too what should i do?


----------



## tahira (Dec 9, 2011)

salam i want information for finicial assistance of aku means which students apply for it how to apply for it? i am 25 year old and i have c grade i-e 470 marks in matrick level so can i eligible to apply for full finicial assistance? of aku. plz reply soon.


----------



## tahira (Dec 9, 2011)

plz if any one have idea about it than reply me fast? or is there any one who give me her/his mobile no for complete information or quick information.


----------



## Dea khan (Nov 29, 2011)

As far as i kn0w Minimum eligibility criteriA is 65%f0r b0th matrk and fsc! U better search aga khan 0fficial site f0r m0re queries!


----------



## BabyAngel (Feb 20, 2014)

AOA,
can any one guide me how to prepare for Agha khan medical entry test. It just 4 months left and I have no idea
where to prepare and which books to study. My A-level exams are also near. In A-levels I have bio,phy,chem subjects.
Can you tell me how to prepare for math and English section. I am really worried!

- - - Updated - - -

Can you recommend the books from where I could prepare?


----------

